# Best way to carry a 1911



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I will be purchasing a 5" 1911 in October (Springer Milspec) and was trying to think of the best way to carry one. I don't think an IWB will work too well, but I am mortified of printing. I will most likely only carry this in the colder months when I wear jeans and a flannel shirt, hooded sweatshirt or jacket. I was thinking of an OWB and I have to have leather. How do yall carry this weapon comfortably and covertly? thanks for your replies.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I like IWB for a 5" 1911, unless you are tall and always wear long concealing garments.

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPT3.asp?ProductID=883&CatalogID=7
http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPT3.asp?ProductID=2457&CatalogID=7

Second choice is an OWB just behind the strong hip.

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPT3.asp?ProductID=3431&CatalogID=4
http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPT3.asp?ProductID=3467&CatalogID=4
http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPT3.asp?ProductID=2566&CatalogID=4


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm with Mike on this. I carry a comander sized 1911 IWB. There are a lot of good choices for a holster. I personally like the Super Tuck by Cross Breed. 
http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/beltslide.html
I will most likely use a OWB during the colder winter months.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Best way to carry a 1911???

Easy!!!

In a nice, padded, range case.

JW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

nukehayes said:


> I will be purchasing a 5" 1911 in October (Springer Milspec) and was trying to think of the best way to carry one...


...With seven in the magazine and one up the spout, cocked, and with its safety on, of course.


----------

